# Hi! It's Chanter and I'm back at school.



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Love that you are back in school - one can never have too much education ya know! Sorry about this trainer... Hope it gets better!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

So sorry you're dealing with such an old school trainer with harsh methods. Hopefully you'll survive and move onto a better trainer next time.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a crappy experience. Doesn't seem right that you can't even get a partial refund. I hope you can get credit towards another class or transfer to a different trainer.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

I think it's pretty crappy not to offer refunds. Any training center/trainer should recognize that not one cookie cutter method works for all dogs, and the fact that the method involves prong collars as a suggestion is alarming. Hopefully they'll allow you to transfer to a different class at least.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! What a bad experience! To think of Chanter even needing a prong collar makes my jaw drop! So glad you are not listening to that!!! I hope you find a better solution for training soon! Good Luck!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

...and the trainer has her dog there which is a poodle....


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Chanter! you can train your Mom at home just as good as at any school. There are lots of Moms at the schools and they talk incessantly and confuse the issue. Teaching treat dispension and when to cuddle your poodle is the first stage. If you don't get a treat every time you sit, try doing a few zoomies then sitting when your Mom is ready! Sometimes Moms are slow to learn but if you persist and are patient you will succeed!
Gracie


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe the trainer's poodle needs to grab her by the jowels...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My daughter had a class with an "instructor" and after class we asked for a refund for the remaining classes. The instructor wanted to know what we didn't like about her class... after five minutes, she threw the refund at me just to get me to shut up.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Charmed, I need you to be my representative! I am such a pushover and I won't say anything but I am pretty sure she knows I'm not thrilled.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

RunChanter said:


> We're in intermediate Obedience at a different school...
> 
> Mom is unhappy. The first night, the trainer said *'get a prong collar'* *I heard mom say the word no.*
> We also heard "sometimes you have to *grab them by the jowels *)" Mom didn't react so I don't even know what that is. Mom asked the trainer about the structure and the trainer said there isn't one...
> ...


Chanter, this is a case of "mother knows best."_ Good for her _for saying "NO!" to prong collars and jowl grabs. :thumb: I once pulled Chagall out of a training class where the instructor wanted all the puppies on prong collars and was otherwise invested in rough handling. There was a "No Refunds" policy but I got one, in full. Like *Charmed*, I gave the trainer enough "feedback" that she turned my registration fee back. :becky: Regardless of whether your mom does that or not, her decision to protect you from harsh training methods will pay dividends. Good luck and have fun with your training!:clover:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Chanter
My Mum is flying high after getting the phones back on by writing to the Big Boss and she says if your Mum needs help getting her money back just send her the email address to write to! But we think you could do all dogdom a great service by showing all the other humans in the class how much better dogs behave when they are taught with fun and treats, instead of horrible stuff (we didn't know about prong collars and grabbing till Mum explained and it all sounds _horrible_!). So if you are the star of the class without any of the nasty stuff, and get lots of good stuff from your Mum, and the other dogs are saved from years of prongs and yanks and get good stuff from their humans too, then we think it would be worth the money. Especially if it makes the horrible trainer cross! 
Poppy and Sophy xx


----------

